# ISO files



## waynebarnes (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,

When running Windows 7 I was using WinCDemu to mount ISO's. I upgraded to Win 8 pro, and carried on using WinCDemu for a while, and it worked fine. However, I started having problems with WinCDemu - whenever I tried to mount an ISO, I'd get an error something along the lines of it being unable to connect to bazis.net or something. Anyway, I uninstalled WinCDemu and then deleted the folder from the program files folder after rebooting, and rebooted again.

I have been made aware that Windows 8 supports the mounting of ISO files. I can't for the life of me get it to work though. Ive tried the usual right click, but there's no mount option. Ive tried open with, but there's no option to choose file explorer or explorer as the program to use. Ive also tried going down the list and choosing 'open with another app on the pc', navigated to windows/explorer.exe, but I just get an error message telling me that windows cannot associate this file type with explorer.exe. I'm completely stumped. Anyone able to help please?

Wayne


----------



## MonkeyPirate (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

The windows 8 mount system is fairly simple. Double click and it is mounted. For more info about the windows 8 mounting system. Take a look at this: "Windows 8 Mounting System"


----------



## novacoresystems (Nov 26, 2012)

He will probably have to uninstall that program he was using before completely for it to work though. Otherwise the double click would not function properly. Another way is to right click the iso in windows explorer, and click "Mount". Let me know if you have any further questions!

Thanks,

Michael Johnson


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Read the thread below:

Solved ISO files


----------

